# Roast netting



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can tie a roast with the best of them, but I'm kinda slow. I use roast netting these days. The stretchable netting material comes in a roll and really does a nice job. It works well on dry-cured sausages too, staying tight to the sausage as it shrinks. Comes in 50 foot rolls and cost 20¢ to 25¢ a foot, depending on the size.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a new roast tyer/stuffer gizmo.

Measure the netting and mark it for length and then slip it over the forcing cone onto the tube:









Cut the netting at the mark you made and then remove the forcing cone. It's now ready to take meat:









It will handle the narrow 1 1/2" wide netting and it's easier than two people trying to put the netting on a slimey piece, or pieces, of meat. Kinda expensive at $50 from _The Sausagemaker_ company.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The netting doesn't cost much and is professional looking:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang Good, those look GOOD!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the traditional style of roast tier:









They are handy for larger roasts, hams, and large salamis and have been around forever. They work best if clamped to a table. Step on the stirrup to tighten the funnel up and then work the netting on. Push the meat thru the funnel and the netting will wrap over the meat as it comes out the small end of the device.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Goob, What cut of meat from what animal is the cooked one? It looks delicious but is lighter colored and juicier looking than I’d expect from game meat. What vacuum sealer do you use and do you like it?
Thanks
Cooky


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Goob, What cut of meat from what animal is the cooked one? It looks delicious but is lighter colored and juicier looking than I'd expect from game meat. What vacuum sealer do you use and do you like it?
> Thanks
> Cooky


The cooked meat is smoked Canadian Bacon - pork loin. 
See: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22420&p=246619&hilit=canadian+bacon#p246619

I am curing Irish Bacon (Canadian Bacon with a completely different brine solution and flavor) at the moment. Hope to smoke it this weekend.

I have used a variety of vacuum packers but have only owned FoodSavers: FoodSaver Pro I (one), FoodSaver Pro II (three), FoodSaver Gamesaver (one is enough) and the new Foodsaver model FSFSSL0320. The FSFSSL0320 seems to be OK so far after packaging about 200 bags. The GameSaver model IMHO has a weak pump and it is our spare. If I could find another new or refurbished Foodsaver Professional II, I would buy it. They had the strongest pumps.

I buy off-brand vacuum bags on eBay, very cheap and they do the job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3 1/2" netting going on a chicken:









Chickens ready for the brining pump:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Drooling


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Uh....I don't think you can legally buy something that looks like that in UT.... :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Uh....I don't think you can legally buy something that looks like that in UT.... :shock:
> 
> .............................


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I was kind of hoping the rolled loin was the elk calf. I wondered if it might be veal-like.
Thanks for the review of the vacuum sealers. I kind of want to buy one but one friend that has one told me his was junk and another said he likes his because it’s faster than freezer paper, but not any better. Is that where you are?
I think you are better equipped than the guy I pay to butcher livestock.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Irish Bacon - sweet and smokey


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chickens can be hung to smoke with the smoker stick ran thru the netting.









Trimmed, the netting make for a nice finished product. Costs about 60¢ per chicken.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I was kind of hoping the rolled loin was the elk calf. I wondered if it might be veal-like.
> Thanks for the review of the vacuum sealers. I kind of want to buy one but one friend that has one told me his was junk and another said he likes his because it's faster than freezer paper, but not any better. Is that where you are? IMHO the vacuum system is much better than using freezer paper. There's virtually no air in the vacuum wraps on de-boned meat. The vacuum bags are also great on processed meats like smoked sausages and jerky, keeping them from drying out.
> I think you are better equipped than the guy I pay to butcher livestock.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. Turns out the guys I talked to both bought really cheap sealers on sale at the big store in Lehi. I’m sure a good one will pay for itself pretty fast even if all I do with it is buy “family packs” at the grocery store and repackage. 
And man those packages of sausage look good.
Sorry for the side track.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonza, a dry-cured pork loin, in netting.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ive used both of the ones you have pictured,the smaller net we use is one that will not stick to the meat after cooked.We use these all the time in our stores,and they really help the looks,and the customer always knows which way to carve the roast.Goob,are you sure your not a old meat cutter :?: If your not busy over the holidays,we could use a extra hand


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Ive used both of the ones you have pictured,the smaller net we use is one that will not stick to the meat after cooked.We use these all the time in our stores,and they really help the looks,and the customer always knows which way to carve the roast.Goob,are you sure your not a old meat cutter :?: If your not busy over the holidays,we could use a extra hand


Raised on a farm. Butchering animals was just another chore we had to do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides holding the meat together as it is smoked or cured, I think the netting is attractive, even leaving a good-looking imprint after it is removed:

Irish Bacon:


Pepperoni:


Turkey:


Lonza:









Chicken:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks amazing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

